# Peach Tree Wood



## Finney (Apr 19, 2006)

You're fine.  But if you're worried about it.  Head your truck to NC or SC... I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 19, 2006)

A buddy of mine gave me a bunch of pear wood, i've been using it .
Never thought about the chemicals    #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 19, 2006)

I cut a peach tree down last year and real soon I'm going to start using it!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 19, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Puff, the last time I was in Detroit I made a point to go over to Windsor so I could see what an imported Bud tastes like. :!:


How did it taste?


----------



## txpgapro (Apr 28, 2006)

I loves that peach wood!


----------



## john pen (Apr 28, 2006)

used peach wood most of last year..Lots of orchards around here..


----------



## john pen (Apr 28, 2006)

'66...as in 1966...??  I wasnt even  :^o ...well anyway..Lewiston here..


----------

